# 1971 gto hood tach location



## comb (Aug 30, 2011)

is there anyone out there that know the correct measurment for the location for hood tack on 1971 gto


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The tech guys at OPGI or PY should know.....


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

You think by now they would have a decent sort of kit to help figure this out. All you have to do is provide some sort of semi magnetic sticker...much like you would put on your truck door which can easily and most of importantly remove without scratching your paint, be placed on your hood (traced from an original cars) which shows the exact spot to be cut to install hood tach.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I got a template when I bought one for my 67 GTO


----------



## comb (Aug 30, 2011)

i got the wright measurement from py thanks there is a lot of different from a 1970


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I got a template with mine when I got a new tach.... Maybe ames or PY can help you out...have a restoration book or a shop manual it should be in there.


----------

